# 3point5



## sacstateroad (Jun 2, 2006)

I am looking into the EA 90 Sl or EC 70 SLwheel on 3point5 and i was wondering if the shimano version will work with the SRAM PG - 1070 12-27 cassette? also with regards to the whells are there any advantages to one or the other. Thanks for your help


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

90's are lighter. 70's are more aero.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

The EA90 SL uses the R4 hub, which accepts the standard 9/10 cassettes (including your 1070). It's the SLX that uses the R4SL hub with precise casstte requirements.


----------

